# Reemplazar interruptor por dimmer



## jbeta58 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola a todos. Estoy diseñando un dimmer (digital) para reemplazarlo por un interruptor de pared. He revisado algunos de los temas del foro y buscado en internet, pero hasta el momento no he encontrado un circuito para lo que quiero.
Voy a contarles lo que he obtenido hasta el momento y al final les comentaré mis dudas.
En el archivo que adjunto, se observa un circuito típico de conexión de un interruptor y un bombillo. El bombillo tiene dos terminales, una de las terminales se encuentra conectado al neutro y la otra al interruptor. El interruptor por su parte tiene también dos terminales, una conectada al bombillo y la otra a la fase. Es decir, que cuando desconecto el interruptor de la pared tengo dos cables, uno es la fase (1) y el otro va contectado al bombillo (2). El voltaje entre ambos cables es de 120VAC mientras no se conecten entre sí.

Nota: Como se puede observar en la imagen, no existe un cable de neutro disponible en la caja del interruptor de pared.

El dimmer que estoy diseñando va a ser controlado por un microprocesador (tal vez un PIC) para poder programar distintos tiempos de desvanecimientos (tal como los dimmer Lutron maestro), etc.
Para poder energizar el micro, necesito entre 3 y 5 voltios DC, así que pensaba usar una fuente sin transformador (Transformerless power supply) para ahorrarme el espacio ocupado por éste; la entrada de esta fuente será 120VAC, que serán tomados del interruptor. La fase para encender el bombillo será interrumpida por un TRIAC cuyo gate será activado por el microprocesador.

Aquí es donde comienzan las dudas. Como mencioné antes, al desconectar el interruptor de pared me quedan dos cables, (1) y (2) con los cuales debo energizar la fuente de 3-5 voltios DC y además, estos dos cables se deben cortocircuitar para energizar el bombillo.

Si cierro el circuito entre (1) y (2) puedo encender el bombillo, pero el voltaje entre (1) y (2) sería 0 Voltios y la fuente de 3-5 voltios DC no funcionaría y por consiguiente no funcionaría el microprocesador y el sistema se apagaría.

Duda:  ¿Qué puedo hacer para que la fuente no se apagué? Habiá pensado en poner una batería que se recargara sólo cuando el sistema estuviera apagado ¿Será esto viable para un espacio tan reducido como lo es la caja de un interruptor de pared? ¿qué otras posibilidades hay?

Espero haberme hecho entender.

Gracias de antemano por las respuestas recibidas.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 28, 2008)

Utiliza este tipo de alimentacion


----------



## jbeta58 (Nov 2, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta pepechip.

Estos días me la he pasado probando ese tipo de alimentación. Me funcionó bien para bajas corrientes (menores a 2mA) pero para el circuito que estoy diseñando necesito alrededor de 20mA - 30mA. La razón para usar tanta corriente, es que voy a poner unos leds que me indicaran si la bombilla está total, parcialmente encendida o apagada.

Como lo mencioné en el post anterior, ya he revisado las transformadorrmerless power suplies pero estas necesitan que exista el cable de neutro, al cual yo no tengo acceso.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

hola, para comenzar te dire que el cable que falta o sea el otro polo de 2220v es muy facil de obtener, cualquier electricista lo hace, no da para sustos.

pero si volvemos a ese esquema se supone que usa como fuente de energia solo el principio de cada semiciclo, ya que luego el mismo triac pone en corto a el circuito.
tambien se puede usar un esquema que se muera en cada semiciclo y comience con cada inicio o una combi de ambos.. 
en funcion de eso si , solo sirve para poca corriente por que el C almacena la energia para el resto del semiciclo.

hay cosas que se usan debido a lo descripto:
1 -- disparo del triac por pulso y no en forma continua como es obvio.
2 -- recorda que el tema de  leds querras que sea visible cuando la luz de la habitacion este apagada, eso viene bien por que cuando esta apagada es cuando dispones de energia en la fuente d etu circuito.
no olvides que una opcion viable es no usar un led que consume energia de tu fuente sino usar un neon que toma directo de 220v, es algo mas piola .

saludos


----------



## carmona15 (Abr 9, 2009)

hola jbeta58, comentanos si has conseguido algo.

Y no te des por vencido si no lo has hecho aun, que de que se peude, se puede.

Esa opcion de no usar led y de limitarse, no es la solucion que tu necesitas.

Lutro pudo hacer su dimer usando solo dos cables (alimentandose del puente que hace el bombillo a encender) y ademas en todo momento (apagado, a mitad de dimmer o encendido) los led indicadores estan encendido indicando el estado del dimmer).

Tu tambien podras hacerlo 

Yo tengo uno de esos dimmer lutron a control remoto funcionando en mi cuarto y solo usan dos cables tal cual como te dije y asi facilita la instalacion porque no tuve que cablear nada adicional. Y eso es lo que se queire o no?


----------



## karl (Abr 13, 2009)

la opcion mas comoda por lo menos si tu instalación es tipo conduit, es decir, con mangueras, es agarrar el cable que llega del interruptor a la lampara y usarlo para jalar un cable con dos polos, uno de regreso a la lampara y el otro para llevar el comun a tu circuito.
Si esto no es posible, tal vez tengas que recurrir a un circuito que almacene energia mientras el foco esta prendido, por ejemplo usar el circuito en paralelo con un triac normal, jugando con las impedancias de entrada a tu circuito y a traves del triac tal vez), de esa forma tu circuito va a "ver" el comun y la fase todo el tiempo, pero debe jalar suficientemente poca electricidad para que no alcance a prender tu bombillo hasta que no dispare el triac. haciendo numeros, los focos mas pequeños son como de 10 watt, si consigues un circuito que funcione con un watt el foco no debe prenderse, en todo caso, verifica con un potenciometro la corriente maxima para que tu foco prenda, y mantente por debajo de ese valor con el circuito que hagas.

y seguramente tendrás que ponerle una R de carga al triac para garantizar que tu circuito de control no se apague cuando el triac se dispara.


----------

